# Private Coaching Sections



## Lorian

*Should we allow dedicated PT sections?*​
Yes 3782.22%No817.78%


----------



## Lorian

There's a few guys on UK-M who offer private coaching, show prep etc.

It's been suggested to me that it would be good for these people to have their own dedicated sub-forums for use by their clients.

As I see it, the benefits would be:

1. It keeps the board tidy as all threads relating to a particular trainer/coach are grouped together.

2. It's beneficial to their clients as it keeps their 'team' together and ensures discussions are easy to find.

3. The sub-forums could be public or private (ie hidden) depending on the trainers preferences.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## Chelsea

I think its a good idea as i am Team Alpha


----------



## Daggaz

if its simply like team alpha section or like pscarbs section then yes it would be good but if it means i cant go in a pinch some educated tips and ideas then NO lol i love reading the educated posts especially for free ha ha


----------



## Howe

Personally I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Lorian

Daggaz said:


> if its simply like team alpha section or like pscarbs section then yes it would be good but if it means i cant go in a pinch some educated tips and ideas then NO lol i love reading the educated posts especially for free ha ha


The default setting would be publicly visible.

We'd only make it a hidden area if asked to do so. I think this is probably unlikely as they'd be limiting their exposure to potential new clients.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I think its a good idea and should be private simply because why should one person pay for it and another benefit free of charge .

Plus it keeps the crap off the main board .

#teamannoying


----------



## Daggaz

ewen said:


> I think its a good idea and should be private simply because why should one person pay for it and another benefit free of charge .
> 
> Plus it keeps the crap off the main board .
> 
> #teamannoying


totally agree with wt ur saying but they don't disclose wt there diets are like any way, plus its tailored to them personally so wouldn't get far with others.

i just like it when the coaches start blasting out all the in depth technical info they know its such a pleasure to read.


----------



## Greenspin

I don't see the harm. It improves the odds of getting an insight into the methods and such of the PT's, even if the majority make them private.


----------



## Mingster

Yes. All these private coaching journals are all very well but, by their very nature, not all that informative for the general reader. All this 'My coach has mixed things up this week but I can't tell you how' stuff helps nobody but the client. Understandable, but very boring for others to read.


----------



## 2004mark

ewen said:


> I think its a good idea and should be private simply because why should one person pay for it and another benefit free of charge .
> 
> Plus it keeps the crap off the main board .
> 
> #teamannoying


Surly that's the trainers look out though, not UKM's. Playing devils advocate why should the trainer benefit from a private section of UKM to help them run their business? They could always set up their own private message board if they felt the need.

If it were me, I would allow public access unless the trainer paid for privacy options.

Having said that, I couldn't care less either way though :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> Surly that's the trainers look out though, not UKM's. Playing devils advocate why should the trainer benefit from a private section of UKM to help them run their business? They could always set up their own private message board if they felt the need.
> 
> If it were me, I would allow public access unless the trainer paid for privacy options.


This is a public forum and anyone that fits the forums criteria can use it accordingly .

If someone paid for my attention as that's my job then why would I want my info be available for free ?

Yes diet is individual but its easy to add or subtract a meal to suit another .

Besides perhaps the people paying want to log it here but can't because its public .


----------



## 2004mark

ewen said:


> This is a public forum and anyone that fits the forums criteria can use it accordingly .
> 
> *
> If someone paid for my attention as that's my job then why would I want my info be available for free* ?
> 
> Yes diet is individual but its easy to add or subtract a meal to suit another .
> 
> Besides perhaps the people paying want to log it here but can't because its public .


Well to put it bluntly you shouldn't be using a public forum to run your business if privacy is an issue... or be happy to pay for a private section.

Again, not bothered either way... just playing devils advocate.


----------



## Lorian

2004mark said:


> Surly that's the trainers look out though, not UKM's. Playing devils advocate why should the trainer benefit from a private section of UKM to help them run their business? They could always set up their own private message board if they felt the need.


There would be cost for having a section as it would be an additional service that UK-M offers.

They benefit because they would potentially pick up more new clients from here than if they started their own board.

There's a lot of people on UK-M with their own businesses/ventures who could benefit from the traffic and exposure that we can offer. For many though, our current advertising packages aren't suitable as these are geared heavily towards larger supplement companies.

I'd like to change things a little so that people who have been here a long time and invested time and knowledge into UK-M have a fair opportunity to benefit from the community that they've helped build. Offering Coaching Forums and potentially Commerical Sigs are a couple of steps in that direction.


----------



## dannw

As they would be getting advertisment from the site it would also be a good idea if they would answer question etc from forum members otherwise whats the point?


----------



## PaulB

Good idea. I want to start a journal but theres not much point as I cant put too much info in there. If it was private I would be able to log everything.

Team Alpha


----------



## latblaster

Yup think it's a good idea. Maybe keep it private from the people who aren't paying for the training, but also make it available in a limited way for others for a small charge.

That way, non paying members don't get free advice from a private business. By making parts of it available for a small fee, it could well encourage extra people to join.


----------



## dtlv

Can see arguments on both sides of the privacy of such sub forums, my take though is that if coaches are paying the forum to use it for advertising purposes then there would be no point in doing so if there wasn't some public info about what they offer displayed in return for the cash paid... otherwise they are paying to not be able to advertise themselves which makes no sense.

Perhaps they could have a public section where they can post Q&A type stuff, whore themselves a little, give their bio and some limited journals and testimonials from clients, and then also have a private invite only subsection available only to themselves, their clients, and mods and admin?


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Yes. All these private coaching journals are all very well but, by their very nature, not all that informative for the general reader. All this 'My coach has mixed things up this week but I can't tell you how' stuff helps nobody but the client. Understandable, but very boring for others to read.


Yes agreed,they should do as you do with Sir Gresh,put it all up or nothing,so better off main board,too much 'code'.


----------



## Heath

Mingster said:


> Yes. All these private coaching journals are all very well but, by their very nature, not all that informative for the general reader. All this 'My coach has mixed things up this week but I can't tell you how' stuff helps nobody but the client. Understandable, but very boring for others to read.


^Simply, this.


----------



## hackskii

Well, if the coaches are not paying UKM then I am against it being private as they would use the board to make money and get something for free.

If they did pay UKM to have their own private area where all their guys can read their coaches stuff then cool.

Like being a sponsor and having your own area.

What I do find amusing though is much of the training is a knock off from someone else and I have heard some suggest it was their ideas and in fact this type of training has been around a very long time.

I think they should pay for privacy.


----------



## Dave 0511

Good idea but obviously between u and the coaches to work out the model. Though i dare say a few people have done very well out of the forum!

Yes the plans are tailored but its not that hard to work out the full plan anyway. also the human body hasn't got that much variety so what works for one lad will invariably work for all.

a lot of this is"online coaching" is just "gear chemistry" really.

A good idea if it suits both parties


----------



## MattGriff

It would be very difficult for someone to glean all the information and skills required via the internet.

A proper coach will be analysing form and movement of an individual - while there will be generic advice it will b extremely difficult to make specifics fit someone else as it totally depends on stages of adaptation, training, strength and ability.


----------



## Fatstuff

MattGriff said:


> It would be very difficult for someone to glean all the information and skills required via the internet.
> 
> A proper coach will be analysing form and movement of an individual - while there will be generic advice it will b extremely difficult to make specifics fit someone else as it totally depends on stages of adaptation, training, strength and ability.


Yep, agree with this, there is not one fits all magic solution, everyones different, some people react differently to different foods, different insulin responses etc, different time restraints, lifestyles and drug reactions. I think there is no secrets apart from having the knowledge to be able to tailor a plan and diet to each individual.


----------



## 3752

it is a good idea to a degree but no coach is going to allow information to be seen by people not paying for there time and thats what it comes down to, there time i and others answer hundreds of PM's and Emails weekly in a general way along with the threads on the forum but discussing certain methods with individuals who have paid for there services should be private....

think of it this way if you had paid to be coached say in the off season and you was paying say £50 per month for this service would you be happy others benefiting from your money? NO obviously you wouldn't......

there is nothing really new that i do with my guys and girls, losing weight and adding size is easy in general the skill is making sure that individual continues to progress after that initial change this is where the skill comes in.....

in my opinion this would not replace the journal section as i as a coach do not need to hear about what my people have been eating or training each day in a private section, a private section for me would be a way to converse with the client if any issues arise or for a weekly update not the normal journal stuff.......

a Q&A section is fine but again it will attract questions individual to the person and give a individual answer to this person takes time and these questions could be answered on the open forum??

just my take on the question for me it does not matter either way at the moment.....

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> Yep, agree with this, there is not one fits all magic solution, everyones different, some people react differently to different foods, different insulin responses etc, different time restraints, lifestyles and drug reactions. I think there is *no secrets apart from having the knowledge to be able to tailor a plan and diet to each individual.*


probably the best thing i have seen you write for a while


----------



## mikeod

i voted no , i didnt realise people were paying people on this forum for advice. i thought the idea of this forum was for people to share info ,not sell it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Perhaps the coaches should be paying the forum admin for picking up any clients from the forum .


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> Perhaps the coaches should be paying the forum admin for picking up any clients from the forum .


Your not suggesting the comeback of certain members are only here to pick clients up are u?? :nono:


----------



## 3752

bongon95 said:


> i voted no , i didnt realise people were paying people on this forum for advice. i thought the idea of this forum was for people to share info ,not sell it.


that is the idea of the forum and it works very well but there are prep coaches etc that prep guys and girls for shows, it is very time consuming especially when it is a 16-20 week prep so why would you think that amount of time and effort would be free?

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> Your not suggesting the comeback of certain members are only here to pick clients up are u?? :nono:


of course not that would be outrageous now go and wash your mouth out for saying such evil things


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Your not suggesting the comeback of certain members are only here to pick clients up are u?? :nono:


yes bit like #curbcrawling


----------



## mikeod

Pscarb said:


> that is the idea of the forum and it works very well but there are prep coaches etc that prep guys and girls for shows, it is very time consuming especially when it is a 16-20 week prep so why would you think that amount of time and effort would be free?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> of course not that would be outrageous now go and wash your mouth out for saying such evil things


its not that i think that they shouldnt be paid for the work they put in, but i think taht if they are gonna prep people through this forum then everybody should be able to view the info/advice that is being given. and if they dont want other non paying members to view it, then imo they should swap phone numbers and do it over the phone or via email.


----------



## 3752

bongon95 said:


> its not that i think that they shouldnt be paid for the work they put in, but i think taht if they are gonna prep people through this forum then everybody should be able to view the info/advice that is being given. and if they dont want other non paying members to view it, then imo they should swap phone numbers and do it over the phone or via email.


why should you or anyone else benefit from information paid for by someone else? there are several members who are being prepped now through the forum but there is no private section for it, by having a private section it will increase traffic to the site from new members signing up and using the prep coaches services, if the coaches have to pay for this then so be it but no way is someone going to pay for services then let everyone else get that info for free????


----------



## Milky

Can we have a choice as to go onto this private forum ?


----------



## 3752

my coach does this but it does not effect the normal journals, instead of say me and you speakin through emails every week we would do it through a thread in your private section that only me and you can see so all your templates and info is in one place for you and me to go back and find easily....


----------



## ditz

Just a suggestion, could we not have a coaching/ prep guy section as suggested.. But just use it for the journals of those being prepped?

Like we currently have, but all the journals of those being coached in one place?

Obviously none of the diet and etc that the clients have paid for goes in there, that stays as email/phone whatever it is now. Basically exactly the same except all the journals in one place.

Think it would be good to have them all grouped together


----------



## Strongr

Rather than sections for coaches to use how about letting coaches make PT profiles with prices, links to before/after pics and a one page brief for each client they have worked with on uk-m

Coaches/PTs could also pay uk-m and have a client forum, members of the forum could also pay a subscription fee to the PTs to get access to the private forums, ask questions and get one on one help.


----------



## ditz

strongr said:


> Coaches/PTs could also pay uk-m and have a client forum, members of the forum could also pay a subscription fee to the PTs to get access to the private forums, ask questions and get one on one help.


That's a great idea too.

For instance I could pay x amount a month and subscribe to the Dutch Scott section or whoever. He gets a cut and ukm gets a cut, and he could reveal some of his knowledge and tips etc in there, seems win win all round for something that won't take a huge amount of said coaches time?


----------



## Strongr

ditz said:


> That's a great idea too.
> 
> For instance I could pay x amount a month and subscribe to the Dutch Scott section or whoever. He gets a cut and ukm gets a cut, and he could reveal some of his knowledge and tips etc in there, seems win win all round for something that won't take a huge amount of said coaches time?


or another option, coach pays £xx to uk-m for a subscription coaching forum, normal members pay smaller £x amount for access to the forum, this goes to the coach in some way, that way the coach recoups the cost of paying uk-m


----------



## mikeod

Pscarb said:


> why should you or anyone else benefit from information paid for by someone else? there are several members who are being prepped now through the forum but there is no private section for it, by having a private section it will increase traffic to the site from new members signing up and using the prep coaches services, if the coaches have to pay for this then so be it but no way is someone going to pay for services then let everyone else get that info for free????


this is an opinion poll, and my opinion is that unless the site needs extra money to cover running costs, then information should be exchanged for free.and as i said earlier if they dont want the nonpayers of a public forum to see the info, then exchange via email. its not about me trying to get something for free, i have no interest in how a bodybuilder preps for competition.


----------



## 3752

bongon95 said:


> this is an opinion poll, and my opinion is that unless the site needs extra money to cover running costs, then information should be exchanged for free.and as i said earlier if they dont want the nonpayers of a public forum to see the info, then exchange via email. its not about me trying to get something for free, i have no interest in how a bodybuilder preps for competition.


calm down i never said you was all about getting something for free did i? i put my opinion over as you did....


----------



## ditz

But the bodybuilders/coaches have spent years of there life's gathering that information, they are entitled to charge for it if they so wish, it shouldn't be made mandatory I agree, but it would be a nice option to have on the side, I'd pay for definate!


----------



## Strongr

I voted yes as I would benefit having a mentor to help me through the tough times dieting and refining my diet, having a list to pick from would be really useful, i wouldn't mind paying for the services, yes it's good to have things for free but for someone to take all the guess work out of it would be worth the money, I've attended many seminars and paid for 1-2-1 on quite a few occasions and have benefited from each one


----------



## mikeod

Pscarb said:


> calm down i never said you was all about getting something for free did i? i put my opinion over as you did....


no but you said " why should you or anyone else benefit from information paid for by someone else" which kinda comes across as the same thing.


----------



## Superhorse

I'd like to see this on the basis we had people with real expertise in contest prep - whether that be 12 weeks out or a longer run in with other objectives etc.

Not interested in random PTs whoring BS.


----------



## Fatstuff

bongon95 said:


> no but you said " why should you or anyone else benefit from information paid for by someone else" which kinda comes across as the same thing.


Just let it go lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

yes. but keep it all public


----------



## JANIKvonD

what % of ppl on the forum u recon are actually getting prep'd and would benefit from the section if its private?....a tiny fraction i recon. just seems like an idea a PT's crocked up to make his own life a bit easier. "why should any1 else see info sm1 else has paid for"......so whats the benefit to other forum members not getting prep'd?...why have us vote for something we cant see?

i still vote YES as tbh i dont really give a fuk lol


----------



## 3752

bongon95 said:


> no but you said " why should you or anyone else benefit from information paid for by someone else" which kinda comes across as the same thing.


so you would buy a car then let others drive it?? same thing if the coach was not getting paid then there is no reason for it to be private but if a member is paying a certain amount for a diet why should you benefit from what that other member has paid for?



JANIKvonD said:


> what % of ppl on the forum u recon are actually getting prep'd and would benefit from the section if its private?....a tiny fraction i recon. just seems like an idea a PT's crocked up to make his own life a bit easier. "why should any1 else see info sm1 else has paid for"......so whats the benefit to other forum members not getting prep'd?...why have us vote for something we cant see?
> 
> i still vote YES as tbh i dont really give a fuk lol


firstly this was thought up by lorian not a PT coach, it benefits the forum as the members who contribute on a daily basis have an area where they can keep all there info between them and there coach rather than multiple emails and texts, not everything on the forum has to benefit the whole forum.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pscarb said:


> so you would buy a car then let others drive it?? same thing if the coach was not getting paid then there is no reason for it to be private but if a member is paying a certain amount for a diet why should you benefit from what that other member has paid for?
> 
> firstly this was thought up by lorian not a PT coach, it benefits the forum as *the members who contribute on a daily basis have an area where they can keep all there info between them and there coach* rather than multiple emails and texts, not everything on the forum has to benefit the whole forum.....


& how many is that?....is what im getting at, a fraction of the comunity.

and if the whole forum isnt going to benefit then why put it to us to vote?.....just do it


----------



## goonerton

Can't see any problem with it. Personally i doubt i would ever be interested in coaching as to me a big part of the fun of training is trying to work out for myself with research from different places the best ways to progress, even if i was planning on competing would still rather try to work things out myself than just follow instructions from one person. But some people obviously prefer this way so can't see any issue with it.

The only thing if the section is private not really sure what the PTs stand to gain, as they will be getting no more exposure than they currently do from their customer's journals...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

All I do with my clients is give them my email and bank details then communicate with them through that way, Like said why would someone pay for something then give it away to others. "Thats one of my conditions of business"


----------



## Dave 0511

Said it before but it seems every man and his grandma are paying for someone to tell them how to train lol. Wish i had the spare money and no doubt if i did i would too.

I don't care what people say about expert knowledge or tailoring its pretty easy to get a good headstart just by reading thru the journals of those who pay for it. We aren't that different as human beings.


----------



## latblaster

When this does happen it'd be very useful if the PT's concerned could advertise exactly what they can help with, or what they're particularly skilled at.

I say this, so that members who aren't competing/prepping can see what help is available.

I'd really like expert help with fat loss/diet. Would it be a good idea to have TRT 'coaches' or is that going off the point?

I recently started self admin TRT, following a blood test, & although the advice I got was excellent I had to ask a few members & it was a bit longwinded.


----------



## 3752

latblaster said:


> When this does happen it'd be very useful if the PT's concerned could advertise exactly what they can help with, or what they're particularly skilled at.
> 
> I say this, so that members who aren't competing/prepping can see what help is available.
> 
> I'd really like expert help with fat loss/diet. Would it be a good idea to have TRT 'coaches' or is that going off the point?
> 
> I recently started self admin TRT, following a blood test, & although the advice I got was excellent I had to ask a few members & it was a bit longwinded.


This is a good idea I think we could have a part to the section that is for all where only the coach's can comment so that they can be asked questions sort of like a round table??


----------



## cas

Surely everything that has needed to be kept private has been kept private anyway...through email, sms, pm, phone calls anyway. I can't see the point but if it makes everyone feel better then you can all do what you like.


----------



## latblaster

cas said:


> Surely everything that has needed to be kept private has been kept private anyway...through email, sms, pm, phone calls anyway. I can't see the point but if it makes everyone feel better then you can all do what you like.


Yes, & I think this is a way of making it more organised, so that when we want something specific we can get a direct solution from 'them what know'.

It also ramps UKM a level, as specialised training & etc is formalised. It will probably lure more serious BB'ers into the forum, then their knowledge & experiences will further enhance UKM.

For instance, if a BB'er needed advice on Peptide use, he/she could come to UKM & have direct access to Paul, bypassing some of the chat, which on occasion can be annoying.


----------



## Milky

cas said:


> Surely everything that has needed to be kept private has been kept private anyway...through email, sms, pm, phone calls anyway. I can't see the point but if it makes everyone feel better then you can all do what you like.


I thnk the idea may be to keep a coaches clients in one place and they can monitor each other etc...

May be wrong tho.


----------



## mikeod

Pscarb said:


> so you would buy a car then let others drive it?? same thing if the coach was not getting paid then there is no reason for it to be private but if a member is paying a certain amount for a diet why should you benefit from what that other member has paid for?
> 
> firstly this was thought up by lorian not a PT coach, it benefits the forum as the members who contribute on a daily basis have an area where they can keep all there info between them and there coach rather than multiple emails and texts, not everything on the forum has to benefit the whole forum.....


lol, yeah thats exactly the same thing...

now im sure we could go tit for tat all weekend with reasons for and against, we,ve both made our points, so lets just leave it as you think good idea and i dont


----------



## JANIKvonD

latblaster said:


> Yes, & I think this is a way of making it more organised, so that when we want something specific we can get a direct solution from 'them what know'.
> 
> It also ramps UKM a level, as specialised training & etc is formalised. It will probably lure more serious BB'ers into the forum, then their knowledge & experiences will further enhance UKM.
> 
> For instance, if a BB'er needed advice on Peptide use, he/she could come to UKM & have direct access to Paul, bypassing some of the chat, which on occasion can be annoying.


I don't think that's the idea mate. It's a place where a 'paying' client can have a 1to1 with there said trainer/coach....some coaches have a quite a few clients therefore it would be easier for the them to have there own little section with all there own clients in it.

I do think your onto something with the coaches needing to advertise where there experience lies.

The next thing would be what qualifies as a coach and who decides if there qualified enough to have there own section? Remembering ALOT of newer members will prob turn to One of these 'PTs' .....And it's private therefor any advice given can't be challenged by the public. Obv I'm not talking bout Paul, griff & Scott etc but the majority of n0bs out there flashing there 'PT' certificate to every cvnt who'll look.

It would have to be mod'd and I recon only top competitive coaches allowed a place.....I'm sure Pscarb would be best bet at selecting the guys sitting next to him at this "round table" lol


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> I don't think that's the idea mate. It's a place where a 'paying' client can have a 1to1 with there said trainer/coach....some coaches have a quite a few clients therefore it would be easier for the them to have there own little section with all there own clients in it.
> 
> I do think your onto something with the coaches needing to advertise where there experience lies.
> 
> The next thing would be what qualifies as a coach and who decides if there qualified enough to have there own section? Remembering ALOT of newer members will prob turn to One of these 'PTs' .....And it's private therefor any advice given can't be challenged by the public. Obv I'm not talking bout Paul, griff & Scott etc but the majority of n0bs out there flashing there 'PT' certificate to every cvnt who'll look.
> 
> It would have to be mod'd and I recon only top competitive coaches allowed a place.....I'm sure Pscarb would be best bet at selecting the guys sitting next to him at this "round table" lol


Very good points raised there but l dont think other coaches would be able to look in there sections.

So Paul cant look in Scotts and vice versa...

also people putting them self forwards as coaches who are total bullshi*ters would soon get found out.


----------



## MRSTRONG

One thing that strikes me is that the info given on here free is not by potential coaches/gurus so nothing will change except it opens another avenue for cilent and coach to chat openly and have everything in one place not taking up pc/laptop memory or email storage space and it could attract more gurus giving more site traffic .

Perhaps the gurus should decide if it should go ahead as ultimately they are the ones using it .


----------



## dtlv

I think simply anyone who pays for a coaching section could have one... UKM would then help advertise them through the forum, and likewise followers of that coach would be drawn to UKM... win/win situation.

I think it would be a brave thing for someone to set themselves up as a coach and pay for a subforum here without already having established a client list and at least a reasonable reputation though... would not totally be UKM's responsibility to sell the coaching service, still down to the coach with UKM just being the platform... UKM in effect pimps for PT's :lol:


----------



## 3752

ewen said:


> One thing that strikes me is that the info given on here free is not by potential coaches/gurus so nothing will change except it opens another avenue for cilent and coach to chat openly and have everything in one place not taking up pc/laptop memory or email storage space and it could attract more gurus giving more site traffic .
> 
> Perhaps the gurus should decide if it should go ahead as ultimately they are the ones using it .


exactly this mate, it would not detract from the forum in any way it is an additional benefit for those on the forum that decide to use a specific coach, i will still be answering forum threads in my own special way this will not change but it will help me to keep all my client info in one place as i sometimes work with someone for 6-12 months......


----------



## ditz

Pscarb said:


> This is a good idea I think we could have a part to the section that is for all where only the coach's can comment so that they can be asked questions sort of like a round table??


This was what I was getting at, I'd happily pay for such a thing, just as an assurance that the answers I was getting were from a half reputable source... But I suppose it would be difficult to stop people paying taking the p1ss


----------



## Milky

ditz said:


> This was what I was getting at, I'd happily pay for such a thing, just as an assurance that the answers I was getting were from a half reputable source... But I suppose it would be difficult to stop people paying taking the p1ss


Paul knows nowt mate, look at his history, only a mug would pay him for advice....


----------



## dtlv

Milky said:


> Paul knows nowt mate, look at his history, only a mug would pay him for advice....


Is that comment wise with him in precontest starvation mode?

You are one brave dude my friend!!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dtlv74 said:


> Is that comment wise with him in precontest starvation mode?
> 
> You are one brave dude my friend!!! :lol:


He knows l am kidding.

What he doesnt know is l have no mobile signal what so ever down here so he cant text me any nastiness and hatred :lol:


----------



## 3752

ditz said:


> This was what I was getting at, I'd happily pay for such a thing, just as an assurance that the answers I was getting were from a half reputable source... But I suppose it would be difficult to stop people paying taking the p1ss


this would not be a paid thing mate as it would not be full plans or diets etc it would be things like, what do you think of push,pull,legs? Or in the last week water load or not?



Milky said:


> Paul knows nowt mate, look at his history, only a mug would pay him for advice....


looking forward to your template tomorrow mate


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> this would not be a paid thing mate as it would not be full plans or diets etc it would be things like, what do you think of push,pull,legs? Or in the last week water load or not?
> 
> looking forward to your template tomorrow mate


Can give it you now mate, 9 stone !

:lol:


----------



## 3752

:nono:


----------



## hackskii

I would pay Paul for his services.

Thing is a coach helps you along the way.

When dieting some times one can not see what is going on, nor has his mind right.

A coach sees things for how they are as a second pair of eyes looking at the true picture.


----------



## faultline

As a newbie I would pay for genuine good newbie advice.

I've started many threads asking for advice and as a natty newbie get little advice and the ones that do all disagree with each other about the best way to make gains.

So to have a section where you can pay someone and just have a private 1-1 journal is a good idea, I don't need in depth prep or dieting advice down to the last nutrient, just a solid routine and daily macros that will get good results month after month, and someone to guide you through it.

It's good to have the open forums for debate and free advice but to get tailored advice in a private section would be brilliant.


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> As a newbie I would pay for genuine good newbie advice.
> 
> I've started many threads asking for advice and as a natty newbie get little advice and the ones that do all disagree with each other about the best way to make gains.
> 
> So to have a section where you can pay someone and just have a private 1-1 journal is a good idea, I don't need in depth prep or dieting advice down to the last nutrient, just a solid routine and daily macros that will get good results month after month, and someone to guide you through it.
> 
> It's good to have the open forums for debate and free advice but to get tailored advice in a private section would be brilliant.


Its a nightmare mate l totally agree.

Everyone and l mean EVERYONE who has used someone has benefitted, its listening to ONE person and following there instruction mate...works a treat.

You can always pm people, members or MODs you feel know there stuff and people are always willing to help mate.


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Obviously all the PTs, coachs would need to provide Lorain with real insurance as an accredited coach or pt I'd presume as giving training advice is required by law for insurance if u take money it's assumed negligence, and to offer nutrition advice u need to be registered .
> 
> I'm happy to do this as I provide gyms I work at and all the professional footballers, rugby players, and mma fighters i coach my insurance so they know I'm a real deal coach. My job is a professional sports coach.
> 
> Then if that's in place people can be sure their time effort and money is well recieved. Lot of as said above unqualified uninsured guys giving advice and would get messy .


That's me out then


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> That's me out then


Oh well..........

Looks like Cj and l need to start looking mate clearly..

Rccomend anyone ?


----------



## luther1

Pscarb said:


> That's me out then


I shouldn't think any body needs to see a bit of paper for assurance that you dont know this game inside out Paul


----------



## hackskii

luther1 said:


> I shouldn't think any body needs to see a bit of paper for assurance that you dont know this game inside out Paul


I have personally seen Guys that have paper that are pretty clueless.

Couple of weekends a month bang paper:lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Oh well..........
> 
> Looks like Cj and l need to start looking mate clearly..
> 
> Rccomend anyone ?


Sure m8, what would you like me to help you with? :whistling:


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> I have personally seen Guys that have paper that are pretty clueless.
> 
> Couple of weekends a month bang paper:lol:


Dont talk stupid Hacks.

That peice of paper outweighs 20 yrs of experience in both competeing, prepping AND judging....

Good god man !

- - - Updated - - -



Breeny said:


> Sure m8, what would you like me to help you with? :whistling:


email me your sh*t and prices mate..


----------



## hackskii

My bad. Lol


----------



## 3752

luther1 said:


> I shouldn't think any body needs to see a bit of paper for assurance that you dont know this game inside out Paul


Thanks mate, I know hundreds of PTs that have accreditation a etc and could not coach/prep a BB for sh1t we all give advice out on the open forum every day so unless everyone on the forum who has given nutrition advice is registered then we need to close that section of the forum 

Lorian will I am sure have his own way of decide ding on who participates in this section I can assure a piece of paper will not be the only way to enter....


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> email me your sh*t and prices mate..


I hope your kidding for your sake, I'm the last person to ask for any kind of advice m8, I'm just a cnut.


----------



## luther1

There's a girl pt in my gym who asked me does protein build muscle and why do I drink so much water. The silly cow actually gets let loose on paying clients


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> There's a girl pt in my gym who asked me does protein build muscle and why do I drink so much water. The silly cow actually gets let loose on paying clients


Yeah but she's " qualified " mate, send me her number...


----------



## 3752

luther1 said:


> There's a girl pt in my gym who asked me does protein build muscle and why do I drink so much water. The silly cow actually gets let loose on paying clients


Point made


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think it's a good idea. I think a lot of members (me included) would like to be able to get coaching, but wouldn't know who to approach, or how to go about it.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Yeah but she's " qualified " mate, send me her number...


She's a pt milky,not a miracle worker lol


----------



## danny1871436114701

Pscarb said:


> Thanks mate, I know hundreds of PTs that have accreditation a etc and could not coach/prep a BB for sh1t we all give advice out on the open forum every day so unless everyone on the forum who has given nutrition advice is registered then we need to close that section of the forum
> 
> Lorian will I am sure have his own way of decide ding on who participates in this section I can assure a piece of paper will not be the only way to enter....


I have level 3 plus PT diploma, would I ever prep anyone for bodybuilding not a chance...

How the hell could I do that, never competed, no experience in that field, prepping seems to be alot more than just do this or that.

Paper is just there to show you have pass something i.e get insurance, but real world experience seems to work alot more in bodybuilding to me.

other sports yeah SNC certs, Acsm, degrees, polqiuin picp cert all very respectable.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> She's a pt milky,not a miracle worker lol


Ahhhh sh*t..

:thumbdown:


----------



## 3752

danny187 said:


> I have level 3 plus PT diploma, would I ever prep anyone for bodybuilding not a chance...
> 
> How the hell could I do that, never competed, no experience in that field, prepping seems to be alot more than just do this or that.
> 
> Paper is just there to show you have pass something i.e get insurance, but real world experience seems to work alot more in bodybuilding to me.
> 
> other sports yeah SNC certs, Acsm, degrees, polqiuin picp cert all very respectable.


do you know I don't know what advantage a PT accreditation would give me as a prep coach, I do agree they are more suited to other sports


----------



## Tinytom

dutch_scott said:


> Obviously all the PTs, coachs would need to provide Lorain with real insurance as an accredited coach or pt I'd presume as giving training advice is required by law for insurance if u take money it's assumed negligence, and to offer nutrition advice u need to be registered .
> 
> I'm happy to do this as I provide gyms I work at and all the professional footballers, rugby players, and mma fighters i coach my insurance so they know I'm a real deal coach. My job is a professional sports coach.
> 
> Then if that's in place people can be sure their time effort and money is well recieved. Lot of as said above unqualified uninsured guys giving advice and would get messy .


It's not required by law to be qualified to work as a PT or a nutritional consultant or indeed a coach.

However most insurance carriers for businesses like gyms will require that any people working in the building privately have insurance.

My insurer who specialises in gym insurance has never stated that any of my private operators be qualified just insured against personal liability.

I know some fcuking AWFUL qualified pts with qualifications coming out of their ears but total lack of actual applied knowledge. Then there are guys who have hardly any qualifications but are very good at what they do.

It's not a prerequisite for most insurers of personal trainers that the PT have any specific qualifications.

My only recognised qualification is in WABBA personal training but I still have great success with my clients. Just an example.


----------



## Tinytom

Also like to point out that as a gym owner I've spoken to and seen some level 3 qualified PTs with this and that qualification asking me for jobs being a receptionist.

Because they have zero clients.

That says a lot.


----------



## luther1

Anyone can claim to be a nutritionist but it is a legal requirement to be a dietician. I'm sure the difference is negligible


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> *It's not required by law to be qualified to work as a PT or a nutritional consultant or indeed a coach. *
> 
> However most insurance carriers for businesses like gyms will require that any people working in the building privately have insurance.
> 
> My insurer who specialises in gym insurance has never stated that any of my private operators be qualified just insured against personal liability.
> 
> I know some fcuking AWFUL qualified pts with qualifications coming out of their ears but total lack of actual applied knowledge. Then there are guys who have hardly any qualifications but are very good at what they do.
> 
> It's not a prerequisite for most insurers of personal trainers that the PT have any specific qualifications.
> 
> My only recognised qualification is in WABBA personal training but I still have great success with my clients. Just an example.


really but Scott says you do??


----------



## Tinytom

No there's no nationally recognised body for regulation like the GMC or the numerous physiotherapist and osteopath regulatory bodies.

Therefore as there's no nationally recognised standard there cannot be a requirement to meet a standard by law.

However most people would like some degree of ability in their coaches or PTs whether on paper or on stage.


----------



## Dave 0511

I wouldn't be bothered if someone had a qualification or not. I'd take one look at them and/or their results and judge based on that.

No-one can argue if Paul Scarborough knows how to get in condition or not it's self-evident.

Anyone, absolutely any monkey with even 10% of a brain, can get a recognised PT qualification. Go into any Fitness First etc they are all full of no nothing skinny idiots peddling pathetic half-exercises to fat-cash-rich-motivation-poor halfwits.

It's results I'd trust.


----------



## MURPHYZ

I'm pretty certain Lorian will have his own idea's on who is capable of coaching, as will anyone who has been on the forum for a while, I've only been here a year but I have a pretty good idea of a good few who are more than equipped to coach whether it's on paper or not. You only have to read the log's to see what people are achieving with their coaches(papered or not), it does not take long to work out who's good and who's not.


----------



## Jay.32

Theres no way im giving out any "Team Jay.32" info! thats for my clients only


----------



## Lorian

Thanks for the responses.

There's been a few incorrect assumptions and some confusion in this thread so I think I should clarify a few things.

This new section wouldn't take any content or information away from the public board. Coaches already have clients and work with them over email. Nobody here gets to see those emails as it is, so by giving them a private area on the board nobody here would be missing out on anything.

UK-M wouldn't be endorsing or checking the coaches in any way. That area of the board would simply be provided as an additional service to people who wanted to use it. It would probably be self-regulating anyway as, if someone isn't up to scratch and can't produce results they'll lose clients. They wont then continue to pay for a Private Section if they don't have any business.

I'm imagining it'd look something like this:

We have a category called:

COACHING SERVICES

Underneath that would be PUBLIC sub-forums for each coach. Then, if required, each of these would have its own private sub-forum(s) for their clients.

Like this:

*COACHING SERVICES* (Category)

-- *Team X Coaching* (public forum)

--- Client 1 (private)

--- Client 2 (private)

--- Client 2 (private)

-- *Team Y Coaching* (public forum)

--- Client 1 (private)

--- Client 2 (private)

--- Client 2 (private)

etc...

The public forums would be for coaches to discuss rates, their approach and to share information with the board. It could also be used by their clients for general help/questions.

The individual private client forums would replace their current email exchanges. It's for them to share information that is exclusive to that individual or has been paid for and they wouldn't want public.


----------



## britbull

IMO it would be frivolous to enter into training/prepping someone and not having the correct insurance in place

It could take one tiny thing to go wrong with a client for everything to come crashing down


----------



## faultline

Milky said:


> Its a nightmare mate l totally agree.
> 
> Everyone and l mean EVERYONE who has used someone has benefitted, its listening to ONE person and following there instruction mate...works a treat.
> 
> You can always pm people, members or MODs you feel know there stuff and people are always willing to help mate.


Yeah just feel a bit cheeky pming someone like they got nothing better to do, I think they would have already commented on my posts if they wanted to help, but might give it a crack.

I know a few members that people use for coaching but who's the best for begineers?


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> Yeah just feel a bit cheeky pming someone like they got nothing better to do, I think they would have already commented on my posts if they wanted to help, but might give it a crack.
> 
> I know a few members that people use for coaching but who's the best for begineers?


Lots of people mate, if you se posts from someone you think can help you pm them and ask, they wont bite yout head off !


----------



## cas

faultline said:


> Yeah just feel a bit cheeky pming someone like they got nothing better to do, I think they would have already commented on my posts if they wanted to help, but might give it a crack.
> 
> I know a few members that people use for coaching but who's the best for begineers?


I'm like that, I don't like to intrude and ask Directly.

As from my experience on car forums I know it can get a little frustrating logging in and being greeted with handfuls of pms asking for help


----------



## Milky

cas said:


> I'm like that, I don't like to intrude and ask Directly.
> 
> As from my experience on car forums I know it can get a little frustrating logging in and being greeted with handfuls of pms asking for help


We all started somewhere mate.

Even the " bigger " members still require help now and again.


----------



## Fatstuff

faultline said:


> Yeah just feel a bit cheeky pming someone like they got nothing better to do, I think they would have already commented on my posts if they wanted to help, but might give it a crack.
> 
> I know a few members that people use for coaching but who's the best for begineers?


most ppl will help m8


----------



## hackskii

Fatstuff said:


> most ppl will help m8


I agree, I like to help, it does get challenging at times but for the most part it is a good thing to help others.


----------



## faultline

Well then all go into my journal "journey to 14 stone+" and get that advice rolling in


----------



## cas

hackskii said:


> I agree, I like to help, it does get challenging at times but for the most part it is a good thing to help others.


I concur


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> We all started somewhere mate.
> 
> Even the " bigger " members still require help now and again.


i was just under 9 stone when i started training back when i was 17 as @Milky has said we all start some where.....these days beginners have so much more knowledge available with the internet and forums like these to seek advice.

guys not everyone needs a coach many just need a little direction you should not need to pay for that advice i certainly do not charge for that, we all want to be better and bigger the key is to make a goal that is achievable in a decent time slot then go from there.


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> i was just under 9 stone when i started training back when i was 17 as @Milky has said we all start some where.....these days beginners have so much more knowledge available with the internet and forums like these to seek advice.
> 
> guys not everyone needs a coach many just need a little direction you should not need to pay for that advice i certainly do not charge for that, we all want to be better and bigger the key is to make a goal that is achievable in a decent time slot then go from there.


Awesome post.

Paul, you are a good man, and have a genuine love for the sport.


----------



## Milky

hackskii said:


> Awesome post.
> 
> Paul, you are a good man, and have a genuine love for the sport.


He is, he let me have a Latte today !


----------



## hackskii

Milky said:


> He is, he let me have a Latte today !


The sky is blue, the grass is green, there is love in the air.

Now go enjoy your latte mate:lol:


----------



## 3752

hackskii said:


> Awesome post.
> 
> Paul, you are a good man, and have a genuine love for the sport.


Thanks mate


----------

